# Toadfish Rods or a good recommendation on a new rod



## Bayboat1334 (Dec 30, 2021)

Anyone running a toadfish for inshore? I am looking for a new rod for inshore fishing on the 4-5 times a year I make the run down to the salt. A jack of all trades and a master of none per say


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a couple of GLoomis Greenwater rods I recently purchased and at first I thought they were too limber. 
Now I have learned to love the feel and the action.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Shimano Teramar SE are hard to beat for value and all-around versatility.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Star rods are a very nice rod for the money as well.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bayboat1334 said:


> Anyone running a toadfish for inshore? I am looking for a new rod for inshore fishing on the 4-5 times a year I make the run down to the salt. A jack of all trades and a master of none per say


Rods are a what you like kind of thing go to a place that has a large selection get the reel you have or want then go install and feel on a lot of rods. What I like and what everyone else likes will always be different.Me I like a light long ridged/stiff rod. Long for castability length and stiffness adds feel+longer rods make easier hook sets.


----------



## Battman771 (May 8, 2019)

I have a Toadfish 7'2 mh paired w a Diawa BG3000. I like it a lot and it didn't break the bank


----------



## Bayboat1334 (Dec 30, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Rods are a what you like kind of thing go to a place that has a large selection get the reel you have or want then go install and feel on a lot of rods. What I like and what everyone else likes will always be different.Me I like a light long ridged/stiff rod. Long for castability length and stiffness adds feel+longer rods make easier hook sets.


I fully agree. Unfortunately there isn't a lot or inshore rod options where I am at outside of ordering online. I have heard mixed opinions on toadfish stuff so kind of why I came here to ask


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I like the Toadfish rods. I really like the medium light trout rod for working shrimp lures, flukes, and similar lures. It is very sensitive, so it takes awhile to get the feel for it—it fishes differently than any other rod I have (Star, Penn, Shimano, TFO). It has a very soft tip but plenty of power, I have not had issues with getting good hook sets on trout or redfish. It’s a super light rod and pairs well with a Stradic, the light Daiwas, or my favorite the Lews inshore. I also have the regular medium fast, it’s my favorite rod for Spanish—the ML has too much give in the tip to work a lure really fast in my opinion. It’s a better rod for deeper jigging, larger top water plugs or spoons. I have not tried the MH. The biggest consideration with the ML and MF Toadfish rods you want a light reel, something like a Spinfisher is just too heavy. I norma have a Daiwa Back Bay on the MF, and a Lews Inshore on the ML.


----------

